# How much tax from Apple Canada Store?



## Ryan1524 (Sep 27, 2003)

yea,...since we're charged the same taxes, if we were to buy it from the resellers, carbon, CSC or CPUsed, can they do RAM upgrades to 1 dimm 512mb (on the primary slot), and hard drive to 5400 rpm on the spot?? or would they have to order it from the site??

is it better to order from a reseller for the long run...does it make any difference for support..or is it eaire to call apple directly?


----------



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

Hi Ryan,

Well good questions. I was going to buy from a local retailer name not mentioned, but they want over $100 more on the Mac that I want to buy then the Apple Store. Who knows how much more the ram would cost if buying from this particular retailer, if they charge more then Apple on a Mac perhaps they charge even more then Apple for the ram. 

Now if I wanted to drive 1 hour out of my way to save myself over $100 difference in price, but why would I? It is so much easier to just order online. Too bad because the retailer has lost a sale from me. I don't know why they charge more then Apple.

Thank you RTC for the answer  Now about that G5, I'll trade you brand new G5 for an all expense paid trip including hotel, food and front row tickets to next years Formula One in Montreal   That is to say if they are still going to allow it


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

I have noticed it is prett common for mac dealers to place an upcharge on new machines. One of the reasons they can do it is because the market is smal and lot's of people are uncomfortable with on line buying. Plus if they allow 6 months no interest free no payment offesr they are just passing on the charge to you up front. There is a place locally that always usually adds $100 to a machine and they always like to say we never add finance chargers but really they just add it before the sale hopeing you don't realize.


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Finding it in a retail location for $100.00 more than online is a trend that is unlikely to change anytime soon. One of my sources indicated that the profit margin on Mac has dropped by half in the past few years. It used to be 8 points, now it's 3-4. basically, most retailers barely make more than $25 on a hardware Mac sale. (In comparison, the average PC markup is usually 15 points which is often over a hundred dollars)

This is partly because he has to deal with a middle-man distributor, which takes most of the profit.

Another problem is Apple doesn't offer price-protection on anything anymore. If the SRP of an iMac drops, the retail site is stuck with losing money on the sale if they try and match the price.


----------



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

My problem is that some retailers charge the same as Apple Online Store while others jack the price up anywhere from $100-$200 or more. Now how is it that some retailers can get away from charging the same as Apple and others can't? Then there is this one particular company that sells Macs and they charge $100 or more less then the prices from Apple. However, they get it back with high shipping costs or financing charges etc... 

There is no standard model for pricing when it comes to Apple Retailers in Canada. I'm all for supporting our local retailers, but I'm not about to spend $100-$200 more plus our freaking taxes which then becomes more anyways due to the higher price of the Mac. It just doesn't make sense to me. Plus why one Mac dealer can charge the extra price and the other doesn't is a mystery.


----------



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering, how does the tax work when you order from Apple Canada Online Store? If you live in ON do you pay the full 15%? Are there any other charges besides that?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

You pay your provincial sales tax and the GST... the only other fee is the shipping option you choose.. 

Cheers,

RtC

P.S. Buy me a G5.. please


----------



## Timothy J (Jun 4, 2003)

One thing I will say about buying from your local retailer is that you get to take your product out of the box at the store and turn it on to see if it works. 
I have bought a few computers from Macdoc over the years and it's nice to know that when I go to pick up my new machine that Dave has already had it running in his shop, test driving the RAM and hard drives to make sure they are not DOA. Try that with ordering from Apple On-line. I've seen way too many posts lately on other forums of users who receive dead macs or bacd LCD displays. Maybe Apple products are being damaged in the shipping process. Apple will do something for you if the item you ordered is DOA, but it may take weeks in the worst case scenerio.
I only speak for myself when I say it's nice to go home with a working computer. And Macdoc beats or matches the Apple retail prices usually.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I am reading this thread,

Hmmm what to say what to say.
I am going to go cool off and then give my 2¢. No more shooting from the hip.

As you were...


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

Urban.. no problem..

As for the Grand Prix.. they are suppose to have it.. but I don't agree with the government giving them cash to have it.. really stupid move..

As for an exchange of tickets for a G5, I think I will keep the tickets and sell them at the entrace of the GP next year









Cheers,

RtC


----------



## Timothy J (Jun 4, 2003)

Heart, are you an Apple retailer is that why you are a little upset by some of the comments here? 
The Chemist, what are you talking about with the tickets and grand prix thing?

Just a little confused by the 2 posts from you guys and was wondering what was up...are you guys sore with Apple Canada?


----------

